

How to Stick with Good Habits Even When Your Willpower Is Gone - amdixon
http://jamesclear.com/choice-architecture

======
adventured
One of the best pieces of advice I know of regarding diet, involves simply
never bringing unhealthy foods into the home. Stop buying it, stop keeping it
available in your space. That change significantly increases the effort
required to eat unhealthy. Persistent environmental temptation is just setting
yourself up for eventual failure, it's an absurd form of self-sabotage.

------
mobman
nice one indeed !!!

